# The Lord's Table: Why We COME to a REAL Table.



## N. Eshelman (Mar 24, 2009)

Does anyone have any suggested reading on why to come to a physical table for the Lord's Supper? You know... walking up and sitting at a table instead of the elders serving the communion by passing the plate? 

I would like to see some of the historical arguments and 'proofs' of this practice. 

Thanks!


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 24, 2009)

James Begg, The Use of the Communion Table in the Sacrament of the Lord's Supper , in five parts at the below; do a page search on Begg.
The Blue Banner in PDF


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 24, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> James Begg, The Use of the Communion Table in the Sacrament of the Lord's Supper , in five parts at the below; do a page search on Begg.
> The Blue Banner in PDF



Poo! You beat me to it! (I guess you would, being the publisher)


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 24, 2009)

How big a table would one need???


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 24, 2009)

JonathanHunt said:


> How big a table would one need???



Big enough to seat several, but there's no need to have a single table that seats the whole congregation. The typical usage of tables of this sort included several servings, not just one.


----------



## MW (Mar 24, 2009)

There is also some treatment of the subject in George Gillespie's Miscellany Questions and some interesting historical information in Warfield's Select Shorter Writings dealing with "Posture."

I think a table is circumstantial, and certainly removes any idea that the minister is an officiating mediary, but it would be going too far to make the table essential to the lawful administration of the Supper.


----------



## shawnanderson (Mar 25, 2009)

*A couple of Gillespie/Assembly links*

*Notes of debates and proceedings of the Assembly of Divines, etc.
by George Gillespie​*
March 4, 1644 – particular debates at the Assembly about the Lord’s Supper, including the use of a table.

_(Check out June 5 {on the next page} concerning the table and frequency issues)_


*A Treatise of Miscellany Questions, etc.
By George Gillespie​*
Chapter XVIII. - Of the use of a Table in the Lords Supper. And of the communicants there coming to, and receiving at the Table


----------



## shawnanderson (Mar 25, 2009)

One more quote:

The Table of the Lord is then most rightly ministered when it approaches most nigh to Christ's own action. But plain it is, that at that Supper Christ Jesus sat with his disciples, and therefore do we judge that sitting at a table is most convenient to that holy action; that bread and wine ought to be there; that thanks ought to be given; distribution of the same made; and commandment given that the bread should be taken and eaten; and that all should likewise drink of the cup of wine, with declaration what both the one and the other is, we suppose no godly man will doubt. For as touching the damnable error of the Papists, who can defraud the common people of the one part of that holy sacrament: to wit, of the cup of the Lord's blood, we suppose their error to be so manifest that it needs no confutation. Neither yet intend we to confute anything in this our simple confession, but to offer public disputation to all that list oppugn anything affirmed by us. 

-First Book of Discipline, Second Head: Of Sacraments​


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 25, 2009)

shawnanderson said:


> The Table of the Lord is then most rightly ministered when it approaches most nigh to Christ's own action.



Is baptism most rightly administered in a river?


----------



## Theognome (Mar 25, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> shawnanderson said:
> 
> 
> > The Table of the Lord is then most rightly ministered when it approaches most nigh to Christ's own action.
> ...



If so, you wouldn't be able to baptize folks in Southern Arizona.

Theognome


----------



## N. Eshelman (Mar 25, 2009)

Theognome said:


> CharlieJ said:
> 
> 
> > shawnanderson said:
> ...



Or here in LA. Have you ever seen the Los Angeles River?  

Thanks everyone for the help. The first week of April the RPC of LA will be having its first communion season with me as their pastor. We will be reviving the practice of coming to a table. Our Directory of Worship says that the 'table is not to be set aside lightly', and we have the space and ability to do it. We are not setting it aside, but reviving an old custom. 

As for Baptism... we will stick to doing it _right_. (JK). Oh...and hi, Shawn.


----------



## Whitefield (Mar 25, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> shawnanderson said:
> 
> 
> > The Table of the Lord is then most rightly ministered when it approaches most nigh to Christ's own action.
> ...



Or eating the supper at one seating, because there was not multiple seatings in the upper room?


----------



## ADKing (Mar 25, 2009)

nleshelman said:


> The first week of April the RPC of LA will be having its first communion season with me as their pastor. We will be reviving the practice of coming to a table. Our Directory of Worship says that the 'table is not to be set aside lightly', and we have the space and ability to do it. We are not setting it aside, but reviving an old custom.



That is very encouraging to hear. I hope it is a very blessed time for you. Some of the most meaningful communion seasons I have participated in were observed in this fashion.


----------

